# R4i-SDHC Firmware update 1.4.3



## eggsample (Jul 26, 2011)

To those who have R4i* V1.41* and R4i* V1.42* card, the update of NDSi V1.43 have already been released, please download the latest kernel to update your R4i card.
IMPORTANT: Products labeled *3DS* do not support upgrade for NDSi V1.4.3

Update instruction: link

English kernel download:  link

Other languages: link

PS: To do upgrade you'll need console which can run r4i-sdhc card that you want to fix.
Card swap freeze console.


----------

